# SWGRS Saturday Tommys Pictures



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, Thank you thank you and thank you. I had great time running on the Fairplex Layout. 
Also thanks to The Fairplex crew for doing an outstanding job.

To Stan and John - Thank you. 


Here are a few pictures 





























































































Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, I wish I coulda' been there!!!!!! I love that shot of the Daylight... and all the others too! Thanks, Tommy, I really appreciate seeing the runs! 
Chris


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup nice job, looks like it was a fun day.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Tommy! Those C19's (#41 and #346) look pretty small on this layout! 

Yes, thank you, thank you to all invollved with this get-together. Thank you Chris, Bob, Rick, Stan, John C., JJ, Scott (our man in the staging yards helping us get our trains together and out onto the mains AND storing all of our boxes) and all the folks/members of Fairplex who were gracious hosts.


----------

